# OPKs - Are dried results reliable?



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

I've used OPKs here and there for quite a while, and NEVER gotten a positive. I'm using the cheapies and will sometimes get a very faint line, but had never gotten anything darker. The other day, I took another one (the wider style), and at first glance it wasn't positive at all. But, as time passed and when it finally dried, it looked like it probably was positive or very close to it (i.e., it was as dark or almost as dark as the control). First time I've ever seen that, so then I'm questioning whether not that's a normal way for it to appear? I was really quite certain on seeing it within the first minute or two that there was nothing significant there.

A couple of hours later, I took one of the thinner strip OPKs, and it wasn't anything like that dark (but there was a line). From then on, either type, had a fainter line.

So, did I just happen to *finally* catch the LH surge, or what?


----------



## CLH_X3 (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi,

thought i would just say i never get a + opk either on the cheap ones...

I get the same as you sometimes were they dry darker but they say you shouldnt read it after the time limit...

but my darkest ever opk wasnt dark enough to class as + and i did O

The only way i ever get + OPK is by using the clearblue digi ovulation kits, they are exspensive but i did get a + with it!

just thought id let you know your not alone in never getting 2 lines on opks


----------



## bcblondie (Jun 9, 2009)

I dunno. My lines always get fainter as they dry! I use the cheepies too. There have been months where it was like... "ok is that really pos or no?" and I still O'd. Some months (like this month) it's blazing pos.
So I say if it was really really close it's good enough. It could just be that if your pee was a little more concentrated it woulda been pos. Or that you just missed the peak by an hour or 2.


----------



## ameliabedelia (Sep 24, 2002)

I use the cheapie OPK's and I find them to be very accurate as far as predicting ovulation, but I find that it does take a few minutes to read them. I've had a test look negtive after 2 minutes but be blazingly positive after 10 minutes. Those + tests always do match up other ovulation signs, so I consider them accurate.


----------

